# Swift Autocruise Rhythm Toilet Rooflight Problem



## Gazboy (May 10, 2015)

After a recent week-end away I noticed the multi-directional roof light was open. We had not opened it so I closed it and thought no more of it. We went away this week-end and heard a clatter whilst driving along, we I opened the toilet door on arriving at the site I discovered that the whole roof light was missing. Has anyone else had a problem like this. Both the other opening windows open so that they would blow shut it left open, this one opens upwards. I have checked the remains of the arms and wonder if the plastic has become brittle with age (the van is 6 years old) and this is what has caused this to happen. I will state once again The roof light was not left open.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Can't help but what bad lunch. Hope you can get it fixed.


----------



## ksblair (Feb 26, 2012)

I had a similar problem with my Autocruise Rhythm. The toilet room vent had a tendency to open when driving into a strong headwind.
I made a simple wind deflecter from a waste piece of polystyrene and glued it to the roof. No more problems.


----------

